# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Du lịch Phú Quốc giá rẻ, Du lich Phu Quoc gia re, Du lịch Phú Quốc, Du lich Phu Quoc

## tourphuquoc

_Thiên đường của biển cả mây trời_
_Đất Sài Gòn - Gia Định là nơi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy văn hóa, là "cơ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 năm trước, Bến Nghé – Sài Gòn xưa là nơi tiếp nhận các nguồn lưu dân từ Trung, Bắc đến lập nghiệp.

Tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Đón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):
Buổi sáng: Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay quốc nội, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay tới Phú Quốc, tới nơi xe và HDV đón quý khách về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng - Nghỉ ngơi - Ăn trưa



Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét văn hóa và đặc sản địa phương:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để lam quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mưa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên đây là các điểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách đến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chương trình của ngày một có thể được thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo để đảm bảo cho nội dung chương trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Đảo Hoang (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều):
Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển đặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ đoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ định vị các rạn đá là nơi tập trung nhiều cá để qúy khách có thể câu được những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá đổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu đươc sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Đây còn là dịp để trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngư phủ nơi hải đảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, đối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khơi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây đáng nhớ cho một chuyến đi. Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Đồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng, là nơi dã ngoại lý tưởng hay đắm mình cùng làn nước trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ đại dương kỳ thú cùng hoạt động lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Đảo Hoang Sơ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều): 
Vượt rừng nguyên sinh để đến với Bắc đảo cùng các điểm tham quan như sau:



• Vườn tiêu Khu Tượng : tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên đất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dương - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe đờn ca tài tử do ngư dân địa phương biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngư dân địa phương

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển được kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sơ và đẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng)
Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông cho đến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc - kết thúc tour.


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang 
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị_

----------


## tourphuquoc

cảm ơn quý khách đã tham gia chương trình mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 hoặc 0982 69 52 52 có thể add nick yahoo muaphuquoc

----------


## tourphuquoc

cảm ơn quý khách đã tham gia chương trình mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 hoặc 0982 69 52 52 có thể add nick yahoo muaphuquoc

----------


## tourphuquoc

cảm ơn quý khách đã tham gia chương trình mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 hoặc 0982 69 52 52 có thể add nick yahoo muaphuquoc

----------


## tourphuquoc

du lịch phú quốc giá rẻ cho mọi người. Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84( Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch lớn nhất Việt Nam, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Từ lâu, Phú Quốc đã trở nên nổi tiếng với khách du lịch khắp mọi miền đất nước và quốc tế. Điều này không chỉ vì Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch xinh đẹp vốn được mệnh danh là thiên đường rực nắng, mà nơi đây còn chứa đựng nhiều điều bí ẩn mà không phải ai cũng có thể khám phá hết được. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 ỏ 0982 69 52 52 (Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch lớn nhất Việt Nam, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Từ lâu, Phú Quốc đã trở nên nổi tiếng với khách du lịch khắp mọi miền đất nước và quốc tế. Điều này không chỉ vì Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch xinh đẹp vốn được mệnh danh là thiên đường rực nắng, mà nơi đây còn chứa đựng nhiều điều bí ẩn mà không phải ai cũng có thể khám phá hết được. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 ỏ 0982 69 52 52 (Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch lớn nhất Việt Nam, nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Từ lâu, Phú Quốc đã trở nên nổi tiếng với khách du lịch khắp mọi miền đất nước và quốc tế. Điều này không chỉ vì Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo du lịch xinh đẹp vốn được mệnh danh là thiên đường rực nắng, mà nơi đây còn chứa đựng nhiều điều bí ẩn mà không phải ai cũng có thể khám phá hết được. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 ỏ 0982 69 52 52 (Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Du lịch Phú Quốc ngày nay đã thay da đổi thịt và có thể làm ngỡ ngàng với những ai đã từng đến đây những năm cuối thế kỷ trước. Ngành du lịch Phú Quốc đã có sự chuyển biến rõ rệt, hệ thống khách sạn, nhà hàng, điểm vui chơi giải trí trên đảo hôm nay đã có thể sẵn sàng đón nhận khách du lịch từ khắp mọi nơi đến Phú Quốc để nghỉ dưỡng hay thỏa chí khám phá đảo xanh... mọi chi tết xin liên hệ 0932 84 39 84 or 0982 69 52 52

----------


## tourphuquoc

Nếu bạn ở trong các Resort hay Hotel bao gồm ăn sáng thì ko phải phiền vấn đề này . Còn bạn là dân du lịch bụi chính hiệu bạn sẽ quan tâm tới việc ăn sáng . Du lịch vùng biển đảo nên ăn sáng chắc mọi người ko ai muốn ăn phở rồi , các món ăn từ hải sản sẽ khiến moị người quan tâm hơn như một tô bánh canh chả cá hay hủ tiếu mực , cơm ghẹ … liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Nếu bạn ở trong các Resort hay Hotel bao gồm ăn sáng thì ko phải phiền vấn đề này . Còn bạn là dân du lịch bụi chính hiệu bạn sẽ quan tâm tới việc ăn sáng . Du lịch vùng biển đảo nên ăn sáng chắc mọi người ko ai muốn ăn phở rồi , các món ăn từ hải sản sẽ khiến moị người quan tâm hơn như một tô bánh canh chả cá hay hủ tiếu mực , cơm ghẹ … liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Đất Sài Gòn - Gia Định là nơi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy văn hóa, là "cơ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 năm trước, Bến Nghé – Sài Gòn xưa là nơi tiếp nhận các nguồn lưu dân từ Trung, Bắc đến lập nghiệp.

Tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.
 Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ Mr Hùng 0982 69 52 52

----------


## tourphuquoc

Đoàn khởi hành đi phía Bắc Đảo xuyên qua Rừng Nguyên Sinh Phú Quốc với nhiều loại cây, thảo mộc, chim, vượn , thú rừng quý hiếm …có trong sách đỏ. Ghé thăm Vườn Tiêu nổi tiếng với vị cay thơm nồng. Quý khách đến mũi gành dầu , tham quan Đền Thờ:Anh Hùng Dân Tộc  Nguyễn Trung Trực. mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc mọi chi tiết liên hệ Mr Hùng 0932 84 39 84

----------


## tourphuquoc

Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0982 69 52 52(Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Đất Sài Gòn - Gia Định là nơi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy văn hóa, là "cơ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 năm trước, Bến Nghé – Sài Gòn xưa là nơi tiếp nhận các nguồn lưu dân từ Trung, Bắc đến lập nghiệp.

Tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0982 69 52 52

----------


## tourphuquoc

Nếu chợ đêm An Hòa của thành phố Rạch Giá được xem như là địa điểm sinh hoạt, vui chơi, giải trí của người dân thành phố về đêm với nhiều món ẩm thực mang đậm dấu ấn của miền Tây Nam bộ thì những ai đã từng một lần đặt chân đến Phú Quốc sẽ không quên những món đặc sản đậm nét văn hóa cùng hương vị đặc trưng của biển, tạo thêm một sức thu hút mới từ hòn đảo ngọc này. Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ 0982 69 52 52 (Mr Hùng)

----------


## tourphuquoc

Trong danh sách quán ăn ở Phú Quốc thì không ai lại không nhắc đến nhà hàng Biên Hải Quán. Phục vụ khá nhiều món hải sản tươi sống, nếu bạn có ghé ngang qua đảo Phú Quốc thì bạn hãy thử những món chế biến tại chỗ như mực - cá mú đỏ & những món đặc sản Phú Quốc. Vào cái quán rộng, mái tôn thấp nhưng không nóng bởi gió biển lồng lộng, có tên Biên Hải Quán, chủ quán tự giới thiệu tên là út Trà Đá.

----------


## tourphuquoc

Hoà mình cùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ

Trong những năm gần đây Phú Quốc đã trở thành một điểm đến hấp dẫn không những cho du khách trong nước mà khách quốc tế cũng đến với Phú Quốc ngày một đông hơn, nếu du khách có thời gian để khám phá hết tất cả các tuyến điểm từ Bắc tới Nam của đảo ngọc, sẽ nhận ra rằng Phú Quốc như một đất nước thu nhỏ, ở đây có hệ thống sông suối đa dạng, đồi núi trập trùng, hệ động thực vật phong phú và đặc biệt các món ăn chế biến từ hải sản tươi sống nơi đây thì không đâu bằng.

Ngày 1. Buổi sáng: đón khách tại sân bay, ăn sáng, làm thủ tục nhận phòng,nghỉ ngơi

Chiều : Hành trình khám phá Đông Đảo
+ Làng chài Hàm Ninh : Một ngôi làng cổ còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay, nơi mà trước đây việc buôn bán, giao dịch diễn ra dưới dạng trao đổi hàng hoá có giá trị tương đương.


+ Suối Tranh : Cách thị trấn Dương Đông 13 km, suối Tranh là một điểm đến không thể thiếu trong hành trình tham quan phía Đông, leo núi, tắm suối, ngâm mình trong làn nước trong mát của thiên nhiên để tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái khó quên khi đặt chân đến nơi đây.



+ Hồ tiêu :Tiêu Phú Quốc rất nổi tiếng về độ cay nồng và thơm, vì người dân địa phương không sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu hay phân hoá học kể từ lúc trồng cho đến lúc thu hoạch.
+ Cơ sở sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu về kỹ thuật ủ cá cơm theo cách truyền thống của người dân địa phương để cho ra một loại nước mắm có độ đạm cao, màu sắc đẹp, quý khách có thể thử và mua nước mắm tại đây.

+ Cơ sở sản xuất rượu sim: Môt loại rượu được sản xuất từ trái sim rừng có vị ngọt chat với nồng độ nhẹ kích thích tiêu hoá sau khi ăn, quý khách có thể mua làm qùa tặng người thân và bạn bè vì rượu sim được phép mang lên máy bay
+ Buổi tối : Xe đưa đoàn dùng cơm tối tại một nhà hàng ở Dương Đông, dùng bữa xong, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi, hay khách tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm



Ngày 2: Khám phá Nam đảo với những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn.

+ Phòng trưng bày ngọc trai Nhật bản: Phú Quốc không chỉ nổi tiếng về các loại đặc sản như: nước mắm, hồ tiêu hay rượu sim mà còn nổi tiếng với môi trường nước biển trong xanh, có độ mặn ít hơn những vùng biển khác là điều kiện tốt nhất cho ngọc trai sinh trưởng và tạo ra các loại ngọc trai với chất lượng bậc nhất thế giới, tham quan và mua sắm để làm trang sức hay làm quà tặng cho người thân ( chi phí tự túc 

+ Nhà tù Phú Quốc : Tìm hiểu tội ác của đế quốc Mỹ trong cuộc chiến tranh khốc liệt đẫm máu Việt-Mỹ.
+ Bãi Sao: là một trong 10 bãi biển đẹp nhất hành tinh, quý khách có thể đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh, hay rảo bước trên bãi cát trắng mịn màn, hít thở không khí trong lành của biển Đông và thưởng thức các món ăn hải sản tươi sống của biển đảo Phú Quốc



Ngày 3: Lưu luyến chia tay đảo ngọc

Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi hay tắm biển tại khách sạn hoặc tham quan và mua sắm tại chợ Dương Đông.
Làm thủ tục trả phòng tại quầy lễ tân, tiễn sân bay hoặc bến tàu

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.
THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC


ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Một thoáng đảo ngọc                                   

Trải nghiệm nét văn hoá đặc sắc của vùng biển đảo xa xôi và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái nhất cùng biển xanh cát trắng của một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Phú Quốc.



Ngày 1: Đón quý khách tại Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Đón khách tại sân bay Phú Quốc - nhận phòng - tham quan Đảo Ngọc với chương trình:



Khám phá nét đặc sắc địa phương và tắm biển Bãi Sao:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



• Cảng An Thới: Ngắm cảnh sinh hoạt nhộn nhịp của ngư dân, chụp hình lưu niệm quần đảo An Thới từ cầu tàu.

• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh cát trắng của bãi biển đẹp nhất Phú Quốc và là điểm đến không thể thiếu trong mọi hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc. 

• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm. Du khách có thể đặt thêm Tour câu mực đêm để trải nghiệm Phú Quốc ngày và đêm một cách trọn vẹn

Ngày 2: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng):
Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông cho đến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc - kết thúc tour.
GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI (đơn vị tính vnđ)
khách sạn 2*:860,000
khách sạn 3*:1,135,000
resort 3*: 1,325,000 
khách sạn 4*: 1,695,000
Resort 4* VIP: 2,940,000 
Giá trên bao gồm:

• Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 người/phòng (Nếu lẻ 1 người thì ở 3 người/phòng)
• Xe ôtô máy lạnh đưa rước sân bay Phú Quốc và tham quan theo chương trình
• Ăn sáng
• 2 bữa ăn chính (ăn trưa, ăn chiều: 80.000 VND/khách/bữa)
• Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình chu đáo
• Nước khoáng 2 chai/người/ngày tham quan
• Phí tham quan ,thuế giá trị gia tăng và phí phục vụ
• Bảo hiểm: mức bồi thường 10.000.000 VNĐ/khách
• Giá trên không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ, tết và cận lễ, tết
Trẻ em:
• Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí, ăn uống bố mẹ tự lo cho bé
• Trẻ em từ 5- 11 tuổi: Giá tour bằng ½ giá người lớn
• Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên: Giá tour như người lớn
Phụ thu:
• Vé tàu (Rạch Giá – Phú Quốc): 540.000 Đ/khách (khứ hồi)
• Vé máy bay (Nếu đi và về bằng máy bay):
• Cần Thơ – Phú Quốc: 1.576.000 Đ/khách/vé (khứ hồi)
• TP.HCM – Phú Quốc : 1.976.000 Đ/khách/vé (khứ hồi)
• Hà Nội – Phú Quốc: 6.064.000 Đ/khách/vé (khứ hồi)
• Vé máy bay trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi: 10% giá vé người lớn 
• Vé máy bay trẻ em từ 2 tuổi đến 12 tuổi: 75% giá vé người lớn
• Mùa lễ, tết: Mùa Giáng sinh và tết Tây (18/12 – 9/1), mùa tết Ta (2/2 – 6/2), ngày Thống nhất đât nước và ngày Quốc tế lao động (30/4 – 1/5), ngày Giỗ tổ (12/4), ngày Quốc khánh (2/9): phụ thu 15% mức giá của bảng giá nêu trên đối với tiêu chuẩn khách sạn và resort 3 sao hay 35% mức giá của bảng giá trên đối với tiêu resort 4 sao và 4 sao VIP
• Đối với resort 4 sao, phụ thu bữa tiệc Buffet bắt buộc vào các ngày 24/12, 31/12, mức phụ thu tuỳ vào từng resort
Giá trên không bao gồm: Các chi phí cá nhân, mua sắm, ăn uống ngoài chương trình, bữa trưa ngày cuối cùng trong trường hợp khách bay về chuyến bay buổi chiều, xe ô tô đón – tiễn bến tàu trong trường khách đến và rời Phú Quốc bằng tàu cao tốc. 
THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào Website hoặc  https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Thiên đường say đắm Đảo Ngọc

Trên bờ hay dưới biển, mỗi khoảnh khắc đều là những giây phút đáng nhớ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá nét văn hóa và đặc sản địa phương và một ngày ra khơi với hoạt đông câu cá, khám phá hoang đảo và các tuyến điểm tham quan hấp dẫn khác.

Ngày 1: Đón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Nhận phòng - Nghỉ ngơi - Ăn trưa



Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét văn hóa và đặc sản địa phương:



• Bảo Tàng Cội Nguồn: Tìm hiểu lịch sử hình thành đảo Phú Quốc thông qua các hiện vật, cổ vật được sưu tầm từ thời văn hóa Óc Eo



• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để lam quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)


• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mưa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



• Vườn tiêu suối Đá: tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Trên đây là các điểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách đến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chương trình của ngày một có thể được thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo để đảm bảo cho nội dung chương trình không bị quá tải



Buổi tối:Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Đảo Hoang (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển đặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ đoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ định vị các rạn đá là nơi tập trung nhiều cá để qúy khách có thể câu được những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá đổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu đươc sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Đây còn là dịp để trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngư phủ nơi hải đảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, đối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khơi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây đáng nhớ cho một chuyến đi. Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Đồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng, là nơi dã ngoại lý tưởng hay đắm mình cùng làn nước trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ đại dương kỳ thú cùng hoạt động lặn ngắm san hô.
Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 3: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng)

Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông cho đến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc - kết thúc tour. 

Lưu ý: Nếu đoàn ít hơn 8 khách chúng tôi sẽ tiến ghép đoàn và đảm bảo sự thoải mái trên xe. Nếu đoàn từ 8 khách trở lên, chúng tôi sẽ phục vụ xe riêng suốt chương trình.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.
THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC


ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84

Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào  Website  hoặc  https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc nơi gặp gỡ giữa rừng và biển

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PHÚ QUỐC
05h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp chuyến bay lúc (05h55, 06h30, 07h00, 09h15,10h20) đi Phú Quốc.



10h20:Máy bay cất cánh, Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của quê hương , đất nước qua cửa sổ máy bay.
11h15:Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng, ăn sáng, nghỉ 
ngơi.



11h450:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.
14h00:Đoàn khởi hành tham quan vườn tiêu khu tượng xứ sở trồng tiêu nổi tiếng – tiếp tục đi xuyên qua rừng nguyên sinh đến làng chài gành dầu tham quan đền thờ vị anh hung dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực. Ngắm nhìn hải biên Phú Quốc – Campuchia, tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái gío biển, quý khách tự do lặn ngắm san hô, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi. Thưởng thức hải sản nơi biển đảo.



16h30: Đoàn về lại dương đông tham quan dinh cậu và thủy long thánh mẫu.
18h30:Đoàn dùng cơm tối, tự do dạo phố Dương Đông. Nghỉ đêm tại KDL.

NGÀY 02: PHÚ QUỐC – HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO 

07h00ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi nam đảo, tham quan phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật cội nguồn với các sản phẩm đặc sắc của rừng và khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó phú quốc. quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Phòng trưng bày Ngọc trai (Công ty lien doanh Việt Úc),Quý Khách trở về Bãi Sao ăn trưa nghỉ ngơi.



14h30: Tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, Quý Khách tiếp tục tham quan Cầu Cảng Du Lịch Bãi Vòng – Nơi mà trong tương lai sẽ là đô thị sầm uất bậc nhất tại Phú Quốc. Tham quan làng chài Hàm Ninh, tự do mua sắm và thưởng thức các loại đặc sản biển



tham quan khu du lịch Suối Tranh, ngắm cảnh và chụp hình - một phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình. Trên đường về ghé cơ sở thăm Nhà Thùng(cơ sở nước mắm) – một loại nước mắm nổi tiếng nhất Đất nước, ghé tham quan nơi sản xuất rượu sim có một không hai, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu tại đây. Đoàn về đến Dương Đông, nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Quý Khách tham gia chương trình thẻ mực đêm (chi phí tự túc).

NGÀY 03: PHÚ QUỐC – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH

06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khởi hành đi Chợ Dương Đông mua sắm đặc sản Phú Quốc.
07h00: Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc làm thủ tục khởi hành về TP.HCM chuyến bay lúc …………...Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
DL INTOUR tại Phú Quốc chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại, Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI  INTOUR 

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào  Website  hoặc  https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc nơi gặp gỡ giữa rừng và biển

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PHÚ QUỐC
05h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp chuyến bay lúc (05h55, 06h30, 07h00, 09h15,10h20) đi Phú Quốc.



10h20:Máy bay cất cánh, Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của quê hương , đất nước qua cửa sổ máy bay.
11h15:Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng, ăn sáng, nghỉ 
ngơi.



11h450:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.
14h00:Đoàn khởi hành tham quan vườn tiêu khu tượng xứ sở trồng tiêu nổi tiếng – tiếp tục đi xuyên qua rừng nguyên sinh đến làng chài gành dầu tham quan đền thờ vị anh hung dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực. Ngắm nhìn hải biên Phú Quốc – Campuchia, tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái gío biển, quý khách tự do lặn ngắm san hô, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi. Thưởng thức hải sản nơi biển đảo.



16h30: Đoàn về lại dương đông tham quan dinh cậu và thủy long thánh mẫu.
18h30:Đoàn dùng cơm tối, tự do dạo phố Dương Đông. Nghỉ đêm tại KDL.

NGÀY 02: PHÚ QUỐC – HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO 

07h00ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi nam đảo, tham quan phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật cội nguồn với các sản phẩm đặc sắc của rừng và khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó phú quốc. quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Phòng trưng bày Ngọc trai (Công ty lien doanh Việt Úc),Quý Khách trở về Bãi Sao ăn trưa nghỉ ngơi.



14h30: Tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, Quý Khách tiếp tục tham quan Cầu Cảng Du Lịch Bãi Vòng – Nơi mà trong tương lai sẽ là đô thị sầm uất bậc nhất tại Phú Quốc. Tham quan làng chài Hàm Ninh, tự do mua sắm và thưởng thức các loại đặc sản biển



tham quan khu du lịch Suối Tranh, ngắm cảnh và chụp hình - một phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình. Trên đường về ghé cơ sở thăm Nhà Thùng(cơ sở nước mắm) – một loại nước mắm nổi tiếng nhất Đất nước, ghé tham quan nơi sản xuất rượu sim có một không hai, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu tại đây. Đoàn về đến Dương Đông, nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Quý Khách tham gia chương trình thẻ mực đêm (chi phí tự túc).

NGÀY 03: PHÚ QUỐC – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH

06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khởi hành đi Chợ Dương Đông mua sắm đặc sản Phú Quốc.
07h00: Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc làm thủ tục khởi hành về TP.HCM chuyến bay lúc …………...Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
DL INTOUR tại Phú Quốc chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại, Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI  INTOUR 

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào  Website  hoặc  https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Tour Phú Quốc Câu Mực Đêm

Khi màn đêm buông xuống, toàn đảo Phú Quốc trở nên tĩng lặng nhưng ở phía xa ngoài khơi cuộc sống của các ngư phủ vẫn hối hả với các ngọn đèn lung linh như một thành phố náo nhiệt.

Đó chính là lúc để trải nghiệm những gây phút vừa thư giãn vừa thú vị cùng thủy thủ đoàn của chúng tôi cùng hoạt động câu mực đêm

Sẽ không gì bằng khi chính tay bạn câu được những con mực đang săn mồi dưới biển hay vớt được những chú cá kiếm, cá xanh xương đang nổi mình trên mặt biển. Chiến lợi phẩm là mực câu hay cá vốt được sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu.

Thời gian: 4 tiếng 
Giờ khởi hành: 18h00 (Đón khách tại khách sạn chỉ định) 
Giờ kết thúc: 22h00 (Tiễn khách về khách sạn) 
Khởi hành hằng ngày

2
khách
1.173.000 Đ/khách

3 - 4 khách
833.000 Đ/khách

5 - 6 khách
697.000 Đ/khách

7 khách +
612.000 Đ/khách
Giảm giá cho nhóm từ 9 khách trở lên

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI 
INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC


ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853 
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Tour Phú Quốc Câu Mực Đêm

Khi màn đêm buông xuống, toàn đảo Phú Quốc trở nên tĩng lặng nhưng ở phía xa ngoài khơi cuộc sống của các ngư phủ vẫn hối hả với các ngọn đèn lung linh như một thành phố náo nhiệt.

Đó chính là lúc để trải nghiệm những gây phút vừa thư giãn vừa thú vị cùng thủy thủ đoàn của chúng tôi cùng hoạt động câu mực đêm

Sẽ không gì bằng khi chính tay bạn câu được những con mực đang săn mồi dưới biển hay vớt được những chú cá kiếm, cá xanh xương đang nổi mình trên mặt biển. Chiến lợi phẩm là mực câu hay cá vốt được sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu.

Thời gian: 4 tiếng 
Giờ khởi hành: 18h00 (Đón khách tại khách sạn chỉ định) 
Giờ kết thúc: 22h00 (Tiễn khách về khách sạn) 
Khởi hành hằng ngày

2
khách
1.173.000 Đ/khách

3 - 4 khách
833.000 Đ/khách

5 - 6 khách
697.000 Đ/khách

7 khách +
612.000 Đ/khách
Giảm giá cho nhóm từ 9 khách trở lên

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI 
INTOUR
CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC


ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
ĐT: (0773) 996 853 
Fax: (0773) 996 854
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào Website hoặc https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/ và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc nơi gặp gỡ giữa rừng và biển

NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PHÚ QUỐC
05h30:Xe và HDV INTOUR đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, đáp chuyến bay lúc (05h55, 06h30, 07h00, 09h15,10h20) đi Phú Quốc.



10h20:Máy bay cất cánh, Quý khách chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của quê hương , đất nước qua cửa sổ máy bay.
11h15:Đoàn tới Phú Quốc, xe và HDV đón đoàn về khách sạn, nhận phòng, ăn sáng, nghỉ 
ngơi.



11h450:Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.
14h00:Đoàn khởi hành tham quan vườn tiêu khu tượng xứ sở trồng tiêu nổi tiếng – tiếp tục đi xuyên qua rừng nguyên sinh đến làng chài gành dầu tham quan đền thờ vị anh hung dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực. Ngắm nhìn hải biên Phú Quốc – Campuchia, tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái gío biển, quý khách tự do lặn ngắm san hô, nằm võng nghỉ ngơi. Thưởng thức hải sản nơi biển đảo.



16h30: Đoàn về lại dương đông tham quan dinh cậu và thủy long thánh mẫu.
18h30:Đoàn dùng cơm tối, tự do dạo phố Dương Đông. Nghỉ đêm tại KDL.

NGÀY 02: PHÚ QUỐC – HOANG SƠ BIỂN ĐẢO 

07h00ùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi nam đảo, tham quan phòng trưng bày nghệ thuật cội nguồn với các sản phẩm đặc sắc của rừng và khu bảo tồn thuần dưỡng chó phú quốc. quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Phòng trưng bày Ngọc trai (Công ty lien doanh Việt Úc),Quý Khách trở về Bãi Sao ăn trưa nghỉ ngơi.



14h30: Tham quan di tích lịch sử Nhà Tù Phú Quốc, Quý Khách tiếp tục tham quan Cầu Cảng Du Lịch Bãi Vòng – Nơi mà trong tương lai sẽ là đô thị sầm uất bậc nhất tại Phú Quốc. Tham quan làng chài Hàm Ninh, tự do mua sắm và thưởng thức các loại đặc sản biển



tham quan khu du lịch Suối Tranh, ngắm cảnh và chụp hình - một phong cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình. Trên đường về ghé cơ sở thăm Nhà Thùng(cơ sở nước mắm) – một loại nước mắm nổi tiếng nhất Đất nước, ghé tham quan nơi sản xuất rượu sim có một không hai, tìm hiểu cách làm rượu tại đây. Đoàn về đến Dương Đông, nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối. Quý Khách tham gia chương trình thẻ mực đêm (chi phí tự túc).

NGÀY 03: PHÚ QUỐC – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH

06h30: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, trả phòng khởi hành đi Chợ Dương Đông mua sắm đặc sản Phú Quốc.
07h00: Xe đưa Quý Khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc làm thủ tục khởi hành về TP.HCM chuyến bay lúc …………...Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
DL INTOUR tại Phú Quốc chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại, Kết thúc chuyến tham quan!

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI(Đơn vị tính VNĐ)
từ 10 khách trở lên 
khách sạn 2*:1,280,000
khách sạn 3*:1,535,000
resort 3*: 1,635,000 
khách sạn 4*: 2,195,000
Resort 4* VIP: 3,440,000


Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
• Khách sạn 2 sao: Khách sạn Thăng Long, Phương Đông, Hương Toàn, Anh Đào hoặc tương đương
• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Sasco Blue Lagoon, Eden hoặc tương đương
• Resort 4 sao VIP: La Veranda Resort & Spa, Chen La Resort & Spa hoặc Long Beach Resort

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :
Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
Chi phí đưa rước bến tàu.
Vé máy bay

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

+ Vé may bay trẻ em theo quy định của hãng hàng không quốc qia.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI  INTOUR 

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC



ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng kích chuột vào  Website  hoặc  https://sites.google.com/site/toursphuquocgiare/  và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Phú Quốc thiên đường của biển cả mây trời(4n3d)

Đất Sài Gòn - Gia Định là nơi hội tụ nhiều dòng chảy văn hóa, là "cơ cấu kiến trúc" Việt - Hoa - Châu Âu. Vì trên 300 năm trước, Bến Nghé - Sài Gòn xưa là nơi tiếp nhận các nguồn lưu dân từ Trung, Bắc đến lập nghiệp.

Tận hưởng những giây phút sảng khoái nhất cùng rừng núi và biển cả hoang sơ. Hành trình bao gồm khám phá Nam đảo nên thơ với bãi cát trắng của Bãi Sao và Bắc đảo với rừng nguyên sinh cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng.

Ngày 1: Đón Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng, trưa, ăn chiều):

Buổi sáng: Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay quốc nội, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay tới Phú Quốc, tới nơi xe và HDV đón quý khách về khách sạn, Quý khách nhận phòng - Nghỉ ngơi - Ăn trưa



Buổi chiều: Khám phá nét văn hóa và đặc sản địa phương:

• Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai đươc nuôi cấy tại đảo để lam quà lưu niêm (chi phí mua sắm tự túc) 
• Di Tích Lịch Sử Nhà Lao Cây Dừa: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ tại "địa ngục trần gian" Phú Quốc

• Bãi Sao: Đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng



• Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Một ngôi làng cổ của đảo vẫn còn tồn tại cho đến ngày nay - khách có thể mua và thưởng thức hải sản tươi sống hay mua sắm qùa lưu niệm, hải sản khô ( chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Suối Tranh (vào mùa mưa): Leo núi, tắm suối và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát của con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh



Trên đây là các điểm tham quan chọn lọc. Nếu khách đến Phú Quốc chuyến bay muộn hoặc tàu chiều thì một phần chương trình của ngày một có thể được thực hiện kết hợp với ngày tham quan tiếp theo để đảm bảo cho nội dung chương trình không bị quá tải

Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 2: Câu Cá - Lặn Ngắm San Hô - Khám Phá Đảo Hoang (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều):

Câu cá là một thú tiêu khiển đặc biệt thú vị. Thủy thủ đoàn giàu kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi sẽ định vị các rạn đá là nơi tập trung nhiều cá để qúy khách có thể câu được những cá mú, cá tràm, cá lù, cá đổng...Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu đươc sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu. Đây còn là dịp để trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngư phủ nơi hải đảo xa xôi



Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, đối với những ai yêu thích không gian thanh bình êm ả thì thời gian rong ruổi ngoài khơi chắc chắn sẽ là những phút giây đáng nhớ cho một chuyến đi. Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay & Đồi Mồi ở phía Bắc là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng, là nơi dã ngoại lý tưởng hay đắm mình cùng làn nước trong xanh của biển và khám phá thế giớ đại dương kỳ thú cùng hoạt động lặn ngắm san hô



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm

Ngày 3: Khám Phá Bắc Đảo Hoang Sơ (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa, ăn chiều): 

Vượt rừng nguyên sinh để đến với Bắc đảo cùng các điểm tham quan như sau:



• Vườn tiêu Khu Tượng : tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo, khách có thể mua tiêu đặc sản tại vườn (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)
• Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh

• Đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên đất Phú Quốc

• Bãi Mũi Dương - Chuồng Vích: Tắm biển, nghe đờn ca tài tử do ngư dân địa phương biểu diễn

• Mũi Gành Dầu: Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải nghiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngư dân địa phương

• Bãi Dài: Ngắm bãi biển được kênh truyền hình ABC bình chòn là 1 trong 10 bãi biển hoang sơ và đẹp nhất thế giới



• Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm: Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc để tạo ra một loại nước mắm thơm ngon nổi tiếng, khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng (chi phí mua sắm tự túc)



Buổi tối: Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn hay tự do khám phá Phú Quốc về đêm



Ngày 4: Tiễn Khách Ra Sân Bay Phú Quốc (Ăn sáng)

Nghỉ ngơi trong khách sạn, tự do tắm biển hay mua sắm tại trung tâm thị trấn Dương Đông cho đến giờ tiễn khách ra sân bay Phú Quốc. 

Du Lịch INTOUR lưu luyến chia tay quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO ĐOÀN TRÊN 20 KHÁCH: 2,355,000 VND


• Khách sạn 3 sao: Hòa Bình, T90 hoặc tương đương
• Resort 3 sao: Thiên Hải Sơn, Mai Spa, Cửu Long, Hương Biển hoặc tương đương

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
- Vận chuyển: Xe DL 16 chỗ ngồi, Mercedez priter đời mới, máy lạnh. Đón tiễn sân bay và đưa tham quan ngoài Phú Quốc.
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai Aquifina 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế.

Tiêu chẩn khách sạn: 
Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* : đầy đủ tiện nghi, 2 khách/ phòng. Nếu khách có nhu cầu ngủ ghép sẽ sắp xếp 3 khách/phòng.
- Ăn uống: Bữa chính: 06 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 100.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
Bữa sáng: 03 bữa ăn sáng gồm bún, Phở, Hủ Tiếu, Mì, Bánh Mì Ốp la, và nước ngọt


- Bảo hiểm du lịch (AAA) trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp.

GIÁ TRÊN KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

Tiền giặt ủi, điện thoại và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình

LƯU Ý:

+ Trẻ em từ 2-5 tuổi miễn phí tour, nghỉ chung giường với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo chi phí.

+ Trẻ em từ 6-11 tuổi ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ, ½ vé tour.

+ Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn.

THAM QUAN - NGHỈ DƯỠNG - TẬN HƯỞNG KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ VỚI INTOUR

CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY DU LỊCH INTOUR TẠI PHÚ QUỐC

ĐC: Số 38 Hoàng Văn Thụ, KP 5, Thị Trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang
DĐ: 0982 69 52 52 - 0932 84 39 84
ĐT: (0773) 996 853
Fax: (0773) 996 853
Email: toursdulichphuquoc@gmail.com 
Website:http://www.tourdulichphuquoc.vn
Để biết thêm chi tiết vui lòng click chuột vào  Website  hoặc    và có sự lựa chọn cho chuyến đi của mình thêm thú vị

----------


## tourphuquoc

Du Lịch Phú Quốc, Du Lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 đêm, Du Lịch Phú Quốc 4 ngày 3 đêm, Du Lịch Phú Quốc Giá rẻ, Tour Du Lịch Hà Nội Phú Quốc, Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày 2 , Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc 4 ngày 3 , Tour du lịch Phú Quốc bằng máy, Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc Cần Thơ , Tour Du Lịch Phú Quốc giá rẻ, Tour du lịch Sài Gòn Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc, Tour Phú Quốc giá rẻ

----------


## vscntkY

The la mot mua xuan lai ve dem den khi troi mat lanh tren ca 2 mien to quoc. 
Cung nhau chung suc xay dung mot Viet Nam giau manh cac ban nhe.

----------

